# how do i ground the starter solenoid?



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

there are 3 posts on the solenoid so how do i ground it if the small post recieves the wire from the switch and one post recieves a wire that runs to the pump and the finall post goes to the battery...i dont understand where to ground it..please help!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you working on? Your snowplow, or your engine starter?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

You don't need to. It doesn't need a ground. The starter is the ground in the circuit.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

LILsnowblazer;938684 said:


> there are 3 posts on the solenoid so how do i ground it if the small post recieves the wire from the switch and one post recieves a wire that runs to the pump and the finall post goes to the battery...i dont understand where to ground it..please help!


Most likely you just ground the case and that completes the control side circuit.
Bolt is solidly to the inner fender of the vehicle, or something similar that provides a good ground.


----------



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

ok. i have a dual switch running to a meyer e47 and i cannot get the motor on the plow to enguage when i hit the toggle. i cannot find a wiring diagram anywhere. i dont know which wire goes where. i know that the black is right, red is up, and green is down, and i have a wire ran to the accessory switch...idk what to do.


----------



## MNcasper (Jan 9, 2009)

Just did a quick search and came up with this, hope it helps. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21002


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

LILsnowblazer;938700 said:


> ok. i have a dual switch running to a meyer e47 and i cannot get the motor on the plow to enguage when i hit the toggle. i cannot find a wiring diagram anywhere. Do a search or go to the meyer web site it has a manual there i dont know which wire goes where. i know that the black is right, red is up, and green is down, and i have a wire ran to the accessory switch...idk what to do.


Are you trying to ground the solenoid or the pump motor? As jr said the solenoid grounds itself by the mounting tabs (make sure it's screwed to a METAL fender well, LOL). The motor just needs a lead to go back to the battery ground. Make sure you go back to the battery not just to the frame.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Try these

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-518%20R7%20Dual%20Switches.pdf

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-634%20R2.pdf

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-562%20R16.pdf


----------

